
Today's Rangers vs. Mariners Is Only Watchable With a Facebook Account - kodablah
https://www.mlb.com/news/may-16-mariners-vs-rangers-game-to-stream-exclusively-on-facebook/c-276710998
======
kodablah
Figured I'd post this as it annoys me. I wonder when traditional-media money
makers will realize the problem is not only the platform, it's also the
exclusivity and lack of options. I don't have a FB account so I won't be
watching.

